# Some of our shrimps



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just wanted to share some pictures from some breeding tanks. This is not a sales thread so please ask if these are for sale. Let's talk about shrimp keeping in this thread.

First of all, here are some pics from our pure line breeding tank.






The kind of legs we all go crazy about.






Shrimps on moss, my favourite shots.







Babies




Another tank,








One of the cull tank,


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Continued,

Shadow Panda and Blue Bolt tank,













The mass production TB tank (i.e. high grade mischling involved), all babies in this tank came from TB x Mischling. Our mischling females when crossed with TB produce average 30% or more TBs, some individuals can produce near 50% of TB offsprings.







The regular A/S tank




The breeding tank, breeding crew from a famous breeder Max Wei. We do this tank trying to get the red legs from the line (because it's too expensive to try to extract red legs from high grade pure line that's $400+ each)






Some nicer individuals,


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Continued,

Most of our tanks are set up this way. In our opinion, the best way to set up a tank for breeding.

Not much scape for better circulation and easier to catch shrimps.
Half tank with bare bottom.
Small UGF on the substrate side.
Deeper substrate with filter media right above the UGF plate.
Aquaclear 70 with a sponge fiter as the prefilter.
Tank size : mostly 13 G, some 15G and 20G.
We use ADA Amazonia for most tanks, some tanks with Netlea CRS substrate.
The only filter media we use is Seachem Matrix, with very little Eheim stuff that came with the canister filters for some tanks.



Hope you enjoy these pictures.


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm blinded by stunning shrimp


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

These are beautiful. Are they for sale?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> These are beautiful. Are they for sale?


This is not a sales thread ;-) I'll PM you for more information.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow. Gorgeous. Words fail me.


----------



## Puffpuffpuffer (Jan 21, 2013)

Magnificent setup, I'm intrigued by the half and half setup


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Puffpuffpuffer said:


> Magnificent setup, I'm intrigued by the half and half setup


Many reasons led us to this design. For one, have you observed shrimps suddenly jerk off from the substrate like something scares them? From my observation, this almost never happens on the bare bottom part, but can be observed often on the substrate part. My guess is something in the substrate irritates the shrimps? Another obvious reason is that, we put shrimp food on the bare bottom part, as they eat and poo in that area, it's much easier to siphon out the dirty stuff. In theory, this way we reduce the dirty stuff accumulation in the substrate by at least 50%.

There are members on this forum who have tried this way after seeing my tanks, so far no one has regretted ;-) This is not invented by us by any means, there were tons of breeders using this method way before I even started shrimp keeping. So I'm not claiming the credit for it, just to share my observation and why we set up most of our tanks this way.


----------



## gen (Sep 26, 2011)

Good Very nice shrimps.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Randy, could you tell us the moss type. I really want some of that.

My xmas moss is growing upwards and looks very bad. I dont want to "trim" moss as I avoid any hands in the water at all costs. Plus 100s of shrimp make this sort of difficult as they all run to the moss


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> Randy, could you tell us the moss type. I really want some of that.
> 
> My xmas moss is growing upwards and looks very bad. I dont want to "trim" moss as I avoid any hands in the water at all costs. Plus 100s of shrimp make this sort of difficult as they all run to the moss


I guess you mean phoenix moss (fissidens fontanus). More details here.

They look great in pictures (and in person too of course) and the best thing is that they grow slow if you don't want to have to trim moss frequently.

Your xmas moss probably needs more light to grow low. They ten to reach up when there's not enough light.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I love the Shadow Panda's.

Will have to try your set-up sometime!


----------

